# Ham bone - what to do with it?



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

I have a ham bone - fresh, with some meat still on it. I don't like split pea soup, so any other ideas on what to do with it? I am new to canning but can pressure can stock I guess?

Any ideas?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Yes, you can.
And cook it with beans. If you don't like beans then use the bits that cook off for omelets. Or use it for a ham based potato soup.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

CottageLife said:


> I have a ham bone
> 
> ideas on what to do with it?
> 
> Any ideas?


Connect it to the thigh bone.:sing:


Sorry, but I just had to.


----------



## DWH Farm (Sep 1, 2010)

Beans or blackeyed peas...


----------



## Feisty Farm (Apr 10, 2012)

A big pot of green beans for sure!


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

i take all the skin,fat,bones scraps not edible from a ham (or whatever meat/roastchicken/turkey I have leftover) and pressure cook it for a 1-2 hours,YES that's what I do, then strain all the solids into a glass or steel bowl, cover, put in the fridge until you can get the fat off the top...heat back up to boiling , put into pint jars and can as the BBB says for your altitude...no better stock in the world.........

Kris


----------



## rockhound (Sep 25, 2009)

When you have boiled all the meat, grease and marrow off the bone don't forget it is a great soil amendment for the garden. If you have pets or wild critters that will dig it out of the compost, burn it first in the wood stove. It will turn to white ash but still have calcium, potassium and lots of trace elements in it.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I'd make a nice roaster of scalloped potatoes with that ham bone!


----------



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you for all the ideas and information! I really appreciate it. I need to learn to cook beans more/better so maybe I'll do something like that.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

The broth from boiling a ham bone makes some of the best navy bean soup ever!!


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

CottageLife said:


> I have a ham bone - fresh, with some meat still on it. I don't like split pea soup, so any other ideas on what to do with it? I am new to canning but can pressure can stock I guess?
> 
> Any ideas?


Them ham bones are great seasoning for a pot of pinto beans, or just boil it till everything falls off of and out of it, toss the bone to the dog and freeze the stock for later.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Boil it, remove the remaining meat and cook beans in it for baked beans. Iff more meat than I need I make a big pan of scalloped potatoes with ham....James


----------



## bruce2288 (Jul 10, 2009)

Boil it up for flavor in any kind of soup, corn chowder, potatoe soup, bean soup, veg and cheese soup.


----------



## Mooselover (May 4, 2009)

i shudder when i think about how many carcass's and bones i've tossed in my lifetime. making stock is so very easy, cheap, and tastes so much better than store bought. and...i get to control the sodium, fat, and spices!! the flavor is sooo much better than anything one would ever find in the store. trust me...your homemade stock will ROCK!!!


----------

